# get another tank? 180



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i need some help guys as u know my 110 leaked and the 180 i got from james y cracked ive had tanks all my life and my luck lately has sucked wiht the last 2 cracking im just so frustrated i dont know if i want to go through another tank cracking on me i love p's but this last time really hurt im getting my money back(james y stand up guy!!! btw) but now my girl like well we could use the money somewhere else and im like ur right but damn that 480 was for my tank just wanted ur guys thoughts on what to do i really want another tank but im also like wel since im gettin my money back i could pay bills or sumthin just help the toffee out guys im feeling down


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damnit people respond i need suggestions!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Dang, I voted bite the bullet man. You can get another tank too when you get your house







The 180 can be a great grow out tank. Thats what i am doing. I bought a 190. And plan on having 5 to 600 built in the basement. In 5 or so years. When i move to my next house. Dude i have all my fish in there now and they love it.
They are barely skittish in there now. They have a ton of room now and they swim constantly. If i knew before i got all my fish i would have gotten the big tank first. Do it







Oh and get your p's super small and grow them. You'll save a fortune and can get more fish. Thay grow fast especially in there. You won't regret it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Just bite the bullet man....you know you wanna give it just oooone more try!


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

I would lay off for now and wait til you get your house.It would be alot better for you to get it then and you could go even bigger than a 180 like you wanted to.Just my 2 cents man.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

THX GUYS IM LEANING TOWARDS BITING THE BULLET


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Just bite the bullet man....you know you wanna give it just oooone more try!


 U KNOW ME SO WELL AW MIGHTY MOD LOL


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

1 year is a lot of time...get your 180g now!


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Bite the bullet


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i love u guys


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

keeping Ps is somthing you love to do... go ahead and get a new tank bro


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

I agree with WWC you love em so enjoy em.

besides were'd all miss ya if you werent around with your input.









Take it easy mate

T


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Take your time to get another tank. Paying your bills is a lot more important.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

u like me u really like me


----------

